# Capt.John Brooks CP boats



## PETER BALLAN (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi. I'm trying to find Capt. John Brooks, of the CP boats. He retired for health reasons some time ago. I have heard that he's living in Somerset now, and enjoying life.
If anyone has heard from him or of him, I'd like to know.


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

Peter.
John posts on this site now and again. Hope he is still well and sees this , I am sure he will respond.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

PETER BALLAN said:


> Hi. I'm trying to find Capt. John Brooks, of the CP boats. He retired for health reasons some time ago. I have heard that he's living in Somerset now, and enjoying life.
> If anyone has heard from him or of him, I'd like to know.


Hi Peter - I know the John Brooks you're talking about - have confirmed with him that he does know you and will PM you with his email address.

All the Best,

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------

